# Lund Alaskan 2000



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

We'll be making the GoM LA trip this year with an Alumacraft V16 which has served us well since 2006 for everything from the great lakes to the CO trout reservoirs to Big Lake, Timbalier Bay, Fourchon, and Calcasieu Pass. I'm starting to look for something a bit bigger to better handle the rougher days in the CO reservoirs and have a bit more confidence fishing the passes in LA and Pensacola and for sneaking out into the GoM a few miles on the calmer days. 

I've never been a fan of fiberglass. Too much maintenance and too much potential for hidden problems. I am a fan of aluminum hulls. The Lund Alaskan is a highly regarded Al hull and reputed to be able to handle a bit of rough water. I don't fish a lot of skinny water, preferring the passes and channels and structure. I also need something with a deeper V hull to keep it comfortably in action on the CO reservoirs when the wind picks up.

So I'm thinking about the Lund Alaskan 2000 with twin 40's, 50's, or 60's.

What Y'all think?


----------



## wes5.7 (Sep 7, 2011)

I fish out of a starcraft sfm 190 in pensacola bay when I can. It does the job crossing the pass but you have to slow down or it pounds. I'm not confident enough in the boat or motor to take it out of the pass even with
a kicker motor. I would fish in the pass if I had someone to handle the 
boat. 
I bought my tinny for the same reasons you stated but it's really better suited to lakes. If I lived on the coast I'd have to consider a seacraft, mako etc. Something heavier with a deeper v ,flared bow and self bailing deck.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

When I moved down here from the north I brought my 18.5 ft lund. It had a 115 yamaha. I had it out in the gulf many times (fishing and scuba diving) and there were days when it was dead calm that I went out 28 miles. Used it for 3 seasons and the saltwater was really starting to take it's toll on the boat. Everything that wasnt alluminum or stainless started rusting and corroding pretty bad. All the electrical connections started corroding. It was a beautiful boat and I couldnt stand seeing it deteriorating so I sold it and bought a boat designed for saltwater use. If you just make an occasional trip down, use it. Just clean the piss out of it when you leave! Get some M-1 or other protectant and spray down your electrical!! Oh, and if you do use it down here be prepared for the guys pulling up to you in their big center counsels while anchored up and teasing you about using a "Walleye Boat"!! LOL


----------

